# Saints Row 2 won't start.



## Deep123 (Aug 30, 2009)

I recently purchased Saints Row 2, installed steam, updated etc. However when I attempt to launch the game I get an error: "sr2_pc.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." I'm running XP and my system meets the games requirements. Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Try uninstalling the game with Revouninstaller and reinstall again. In addition, can you post your system specs (CPU, RAM, video card, sound card, DirectX version, desktop, or laptop)?


----------

